# Best Sci-Fi writer of this generation....



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 8, 2008)

[This is a take off of etexas' thread on Fantasy writers]

Who do you vote for as best Sci-Fi writer of the day and why?

My vote is for Orson Scott Card. His books are riveting! The Ender Saga is some of the best writing out there, regardless of genre. in my opinion. The Homecoming Earth series was very engaging as well. You do see his Mormon evolutionary theology coming through in his writing, but it is easy enough to disregard.


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

I still hold to George R.R. Martin. (Of course.)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> I still hold to George R.R. Martin. (Of course.)



I'd never heard of him prior to your posts in the other thread. Of coarse, I don't do much recreational reading any more. The only exception within the last 6 years or so are Paolini's two books and I read them both within a single week.


----------



## KMK (Apr 8, 2008)

Does Frank Herbert count?


----------



## tdowns (Apr 8, 2008)

*I need to read....*

Enders game...I've heard much about it. My buddy keeps saying it's a must read.

I loved Dune...first three. After that I faded.


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

KMK said:


> Does Frank Herbert count?


I love Herbert, BUT, I lean more towards putting his Dune stuff in more of the Sci-Fi genre.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 8, 2008)

Do Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins count? 

Maybe I should just suggest Dawkins.


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Do Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins count?
> 
> Maybe I should just suggest Dawkins.


VIC! We are talking about quality Fantasy!


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 8, 2008)

But aren't we talking about sci-fi in this thread, and not fantasy? Frank Herbert rules the roost with no one coming close.


----------



## tdowns (Apr 8, 2008)

*Lol*

People are mixing the threads.....

It's def. hard to imagine any better Sci Fi than the first three Dunes.


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> But aren't we talking about sci-fi in this thread, and not fantasy? Frank Herbert rules the roost with no one coming close.


Ooops! My Bad! We have 2 Lit threads Running at the same time! Sorry! Yes, Herbert is King of this genre in my opinion.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 8, 2008)

I know Herbert is well respected, but I fell asleep reading the first chapter of Dune. *Sorry*, I just couldn't get into it. Though I have thoroughly enjoyed the movies and the computer game.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 8, 2008)

I read all of the Dune series. You guys who only read the first three are better off. The last three had sexual elements that I would not read now. It's too bad too because other elements got really interesting. The ending also kind of fizzled out.  

The guy could definitely write good sci-fi.


----------



## Seb (Apr 8, 2008)

In my opinion, the best is/was Isaac Asimov. Besides being very talented, he was definitely the most prolific. He had a knack for taking a complex, dry subject and presenting it in a simplistic, entertaining way.


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

Seb said:


> In my opinion, the best is/was Isaac Asimov. Besides being very talented, he was definitely the most prolific. He had a knack for taking a complex, dry subject and presenting it in a simplistic, entertaining way.


Asimov was talented, but I had trouble with the deep hatred of Christianity.


----------



## Seb (Apr 8, 2008)

etexas said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, the best is/was Isaac Asimov. Besides being very talented, he was definitely the most prolific. He had a knack for taking a complex, dry subject and presenting it in a simplistic, entertaining way.
> ...



Yeah, I agree. Before I was saved / regenerated, I almost bought his book on the Bible. I'm sure glad I didn't. Whew! God's providence.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 8, 2008)

With sci-fi, as with fantasy, there is one author who stands head and shoulders (and ribcage and body cavity) above everyone else. Interestingly, it's the same author: Stephen R. Donaldson. Although emphatically not for the faint of heart, the _Gap_ series is a magnificent achievement. It is an absolute _tour de force_ of the limited multiple POV technique. It would require exhaustive knowledge of all literature to say that no one has done it better; but in the nature of the case it seems impossible.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey:

Since Dune has been mentioned - I won't mention it. Ooops! I already did! 

I hate to say it, but L. Ron Hubbard's Battlefield Earth is a very entertaining read.

Heinlein's Starship Troopers (the book not the movie), was a great read. I like his early work: Have Spacesuit Will Travel, Citizen of the Galaxy, and Space Cadet. His later work like Stranger In A Strange Land, got too esoteric for my taste.

Fred Saberhagen and the _Berseker Seres_, was pleasant.

John Ringo's _A Hymn Before Battle_, and the following books are some of the best Military SF around.

William Dietz should also get honorable mention in the Military SF category.


-CH


----------



## Witsius (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe not the best, but the one I appreciated the most (after Andre Norton): C. J. Cherryh.
Think: Downbelow Station, Cyteen, Wave Without a Shore, Etc.
I really enjoyed Asimov's non-fiction and mysteries (Black Widowers, etc.).


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 10, 2008)

> Yeah, I agree. Before I was saved / regenerated, I almost bought his book on the Bible. I'm sure glad I didn't. Whew! God's providence.



I owned his commentaries, before katrina. They were interesting. I'm don't recomend them for sermons.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 10, 2008)

Harlan Ellison is the king!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 10, 2008)

Ray Bradbury - _Fahrenheit 451_ and _The Martian Chronicles_, although _Chronicles_ could fit several genres.


----------



## etexas (Apr 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Seb said:
> ...


Yes indeed! If it is the book I have in mind, a collection of essays on the Bible it is an outpouring of this contempt of Christianity.


----------

